# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  Վոլտերայի, ivy-ի և LisBeth-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## ivy

Նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Վոլտերան սկսում է, ես շարունակում եմ, Լիզն էլ ավարտում է:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Էս թեմայում քննարկումները կարող ենք սկսել, երբ պատմվածքի երեք հատվածն էլ տեղադրված լինի:

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2017), GriFFin (24.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Sambitbaba (09.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017), Վոլտերա (09.08.2017)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Ռոբը*

Ռոբն ընկերներիցս ամենահնամաշ հագուստ կրողն է ու առավոտյան ամենաուշը արթնացողը։ Ռոբի մազերն ամենաշատն են թափվում, իսկ ձայնն ամենախռպոտն է։ Մեր ընկերական շրջապատում Ռոբն էլի մի շարք գերադրական հատկանիշներով է առանձնանում (օրինակ` ամենաքչակերը, ամենահնչեղ ծիծաղն ունեցողը), բայց եթե անգամ բոլոր այդ ամենաները իրար գումարենք ու մի ամբողջական պատկեր ստանանք, միևնույն է, դա չի կարող համեմատվել Ռոբի ամենատարօրինակ սովորության հետ. Ռոբը վախեցնել է սիրում։ Եթե գիշեր է, Ռոբը հաստատ անկողնուց դուրս մի տեղ է ու զբաղված է բոլորիս սրտաճաք անող ձայներ արձակելով։ Եթե նույնիսկ անկողնու մեջ է, ուրեմն իր մութ գործն արդեն արել է ու գիշերը մեզ հաստատ անքնություն է սպասվում` ժամանակ առ ժամանակ շրխկոցով փակվող պատուհանի կամ վարագույրի վրա գլխիվայր կախված անթև տիկնիկների տեսքով։ Ռոբը միստիկան գիշերվան է բաժին հանում, որովհետև լավ գիտի` ցերեկվա լույսի տակ անթև տիկնիկն ուղղակի մանկական չարաճճիության արդյունք է, իսկ ուժգին փակվող պատուհանը` քամուն ենթարկվող հասարակ առարկա։ Բայց Ռոբը ցերեկային կյանքն էլ է կարողանում տակնուվրա անել։ Բազմաթիվ զանգեր` հարազատների ու ընկերների կեղծ մահերի մասին` սովորական ավտովթարից մինչև նախապես մտածված դաժան սպանություն։ Զանգերի բովանդակությունը ճշգրիտ հերթականությամբ փոխվում է` իբր թե կասկած չհարուցելու նպատակով, բայց Ռոբը երևի մոռացել էր, որ մեր միջից ամենաշատ հաշվարկներ անողն էլ ես եմ ու մի քանի զանգից հետո հասկացա, որ հարազատի մահվանը հաջորդում է մեկնումեկիս տանը հրդեհի հայտնաբերումը, այնուհետև ինձ կանչում են ոստիկանություն` սպանության կամ բռնաբարության մեղադրանքով, դրանից հետո ընկերներիցս մեկին հոշոտում է մոտակա անտառից քաղաք ժամանած մի որևէ գիշատիչ կենդանի, իսկ վերջում Ռոբը զանգով պարզապես գուշակություն է անում ապագայիս վերաբերյալ, ու վերջին դրամատիկ նոտայի վրա էլ փակվում է շղթան։ Ռոբը բազմաթիվ նմանատիպ շղթաներ ունի` նրա մոտ ստացվում է ամեն անգամ ձեռագրի մեջ մի փոքրիկ բաղադրիչ փոխելը ու դա է պատճառը, որ միշտ էլ ցնցում ստանալուց հետո ենք գլխի ընկնում, որ Ռոբի հերթական խաղն է։ 
Մեր տարօրինակ ընկերոջը շատ անգամներ ենք բացատրել իր խաղերից ստացված վնասների մասին, օր է եղել, որ ուղղակի խնդրել ենք իրեն դադարեցնել մեզ վախեցնելու փորձերը։ Փոխարենը Ռոբը քմծիծաղ է տվել ու հերթական անգամ արդարացել է, իբրև ինքը...

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), boooooooom (24.08.2017), Glück (28.08.2017), GriFFin (23.08.2017), ivy (23.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (23.08.2017), Sambitbaba (29.08.2017), Աթեիստ (25.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (23.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

- Ստոպ,- ընթերցանությունս ընդհատեց Ռոբը,- էս իսկականից իմ մասի՞ն էր, շատ ես չափազանցրել: 
- Սպասիր, մինչև վերջ կարդամ,- փորձեցի համոզել:
- Չէ, չեմ ուզում: Էդ գրածդ էլ պատռիր, մի կողմ գցիր կամ էլ կերպարիդ անունը փոխիր. սա իմ մասին չէր: 
- Նեղացա՞ր:
- Զահլա չունեմ: 
Ու Ռոբը կտրուկ մոտեցավ պատուհանին, փեղկը թափով բացեց և թռավ գոգին՝ ոտքերը դուրս կախելով:
- Ի՞նչ ես անում, - ճչացի ես՝ նստած տեղից վեր ցատկելով, - հետ շրջվիր, չընկնե՜ս: 
- Ժպտա, հիմա ծիտիկ կթռչի:
Դեռ խոսքը չավարտած՝ Ռոբը դուրս ցատկեց: 
Սարսափից գամվեցի տեղում. հինգերորդ հարկում էինք: Հետո փորձեցի ինքս ինձ հանգստացնել, որ Ռոբի հերթական տրյուկներն են, բայց միևնույն է վախենում էի մոտենալ պատուհանին ու ցած նայել: 
Երևի էդպես էլ անշարժ կանգնած մնայի, եթե հեռախոսս չզնգար.
- Ի՞նչ ես քարացել, մնացել,- լսեցի Ռոբի ձայնը, - իջիր ներքև, սուրճ խմենք: 
- Որտե՞ղ ես, գժի մեկը:
- Ներքևում, շատ ներքևում: Իջնում ես Հադեսի թաղամաս՝ Գեհենի փողոց, հարցնում ես Ռոբին, տեղս ցույց կտան: Մեկ էլ ժակետդ կհանես գալուց առաջ, էստեղ լավ շոգեր են: 
- Ատո՜ւմ եմ քեզ,- գոռացի հեռախոսի մեջ՝ ծիծաղս զսպել չկարողանալով: 
- Բա ես քեզ ոնց եմ ատում, իմ հաշվին էլ որոշել ես գրող դառնալ, հա՞: Ի՜նքը, իր գրածնե՜րը, էլ ով դիմանար: Կարդացողն էլ կմտածի՝ էս ինչ անկապ տիպ էր էդ Ռոբը: Բա ես տե՞նցն եմ, սիրտս կոտրում ես:
Կարգին ուրախացած մեր խոսակցությունից՝ գրած-մրած թղթերս վերցրեցի ու իջա ներքև, իհարկե էնքան ներքև չէ, ինչքան Ռոբն էր ասել, բայց դե հույս ունեի, որ իրեն գետնի երեսին կգտնեմ՝ չհասնելով Հադեսի թաղերը: 
Փողոցում շուրջս նայեցի, ընկերս չկար: Զանգն արդեն անջատել էր ու հիմա էլ անհասանելի էր հեռախոսով: 
Մեկը ձեռքը դրեց ուսիս: Շրջվեցի, Ռոբը չէր:
- Մակարոն ոտքերով ու միամիտ տեսքով աղջիկը դու ես, հա՞, ոնց որ թե,- հարցրեց դեղին շլյապայով կինը՝ ինձ ոտքից գլուխ չափելով, ու առանց պատասխանի սպասելու՝ ավելացրեց,- ինձ խնդրել են քեզ ուղեկցել:
- Ո՞ւր ուղեկցել, իսկ խնդրողն ո՞վ էր:
Նորից խուճապի մատնվեցի, ու քիչ առաջվա բարձր տրամադրությունս հօդս ցնդեց: 
- Լավ, էլ մի քեզ կորցրու, չտարան քեզ խոշտանգելու: Հետս արի, լավ տեղ ենք գնում,- աչքով արեց շլյապայով կինը ու կամաց քաշեց թևքիցս:

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), boooooooom (24.08.2017), Glück (28.08.2017), GriFFin (24.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.08.2017), Sambitbaba (29.08.2017), Աթեիստ (25.08.2017), Գաղթական (24.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (25.08.2017), Վոլտերա (24.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

- Իսկ ես Ռոբին դեռ կտեսնե՞մ, - որոշեցի կասկածներս փարատեմ։
 - Ամեն ինչ քեզնից է կախված։ Դու այդ ասա, աղջիկ, ինչո՞ւ ես ուսերդ բացել, - Միաձակիի նկարած պառավի նման խորամանկ ժպտաց։
 - Ռոբը ասեց․․․
 - Ախ, Ռոբը ասե՞ց, ինչպես մինչ այդ երբեք չէր խաբել։ Երևում է այստեղից ներքև ոտք դրած չկաս, - շլյապան ծերից սկսեց մոխրանալ, - ուզո՞ւմ ես քեզ մի պատմություն պատմեմ, որ ճամփադ հեշտ անցնի, դեռ երկար ենք քայլելու։
  Նայեց կեդերիս ու գլուխը տարուբերեց։
 - Հա, - ասեցի խանդավառ, - բայց մի պայմանով, եթե հավանեմ, թույլ կտաք ինձ գրի առնել։
 Ասես անդունդի խորքից կամաց լսելի դառավ ջրի ձայնը։ Հորիզոնում նշմարվեց լեռնաշղթայի գագաթները։ 
 - Այստեղ գետ է հեսո՞ւմ, ի՞նչ է, - նայեցի կնոջ դեմքին, որի դեպի ինձ արված մասը ասես երիտասարդանում էր։
 Երբ գլուխը ամբողջովին դեպի ինձ դարձրեց, սարսռեցի։ Աջ մասում խորը կնճիռներ էին հայտնվել։ Ձեռքի վրա էլ, շագանակագույն պուտեր, այն ձեռքի որ ուսիս էր դրել։
 - Հուսով եմ սիրտդ պինդ է, և բարձրությունից այդպես չես սարսափում, ինչպես իմ դեմքից։
 Սկսեցի դողացնել, օդը սառն էր և թանձր գոլորշին դեմս էր հավաքվում։
 - Գետից այնկողմ, մի տեղ կա, որտեղից դեռ ոչ ոք հետ չի դարձել։ Բոլոր անփառունակների վերջը այնտեղ է։ Ինչպես և քո Ռոբինն էր։ Մինչև, որ այդ ճարպի անճոռնին, չգիտես որտեղից ձեռք գցեց աշխարհի նման հին ու հզոր իրերից մեկը։ Դրաուպնիրը։ Մտածում եմ, որ Ռոբն էլ այդքան հին է, թե չէ որտեղից նրան պետք է հայտնի լիներ դրա մասին։ 
 Կեդերիս տակը սկսում են մաշվել, համարյա մաշկով զգում եմ քարուքռոտ ճամփի սառնությունը, բայց ձայն չեմ հանում։ Կնոջ շլյապայից մենակ մի ծայրն էր մնացել, այն էլ օդում կախված, կամաց թափվում էր։ Ձեռքն էի տեսնում միայն, որի լայն ծակոտիների տակից  ջլերն էին երևում։
 - Դու պետք է անցնես կամուրջը ու գտնես Ռոբին, - ձայնը սկսեց արձագանքել, - Նա այստեղ քո իմացած Ռոբը չի, չզարմանաս երբ տեսնես։ Ոչ մի դեպքում չհայտնես նրան քո իսկական անունը։ 
 - Բայց, ես ինչո՞ւ պետք է համաձայնեմ, - ատամներս իրար խփելով հազիվ բառերը իրար են կպցնում, - և հետո, ո՞վ եք դուք, ու ինչո՞ւ ես պետք է գնամ այնտեղ, որտեղից վերադաչձ չկա։
 - Դու պետք է գտնես Դրաուպնիրը, ու այն հանձնես ում որ պատկանում է, - աջ կողմի մաշկը սկսում է թափվել, մեկացնելով կարմիր մկաններ։ Ոտքերը գետնից կտրվում են, - և հիշիր, ընկերությունը մենակ թղթի վրա է հաղթում։
 Արյունոտ ձեռքով շոյում է սփրտնած ուսս։
 - Դե՛, գնա։
 Գետի ձայնը նման էր միլիոնավոր շշուկների։ Կամուրջը անվերջ թվաց։ Ոտքերս տախտակներից փշեր էին չքնում, ցավից ու ցրտից գրեթե գոռալով, հասա քարե դարպասին։ Երբ բացվեց, այն ցուրտը որում ես մինչ այդ էի, գեհենի կրակի նման այրող թվաց։ Կիսամութի մեջ բարձրացող հսկայական ծառերի ճյուղերը մխրճվում էին միմյանց մեջ, երկաթյա տերևները կտրում էին մարմինս, երբ փորձում էի ճեղքել դրանք, ու արյունը դեռ դուրս չհոսած սառում էր։ Լռության մեջ լսվում էր հանդարտ մռնչյուն ու մինչ ես շունչս պահած սպասում էի, որ ինձ կհաշոտեն, ու անզգայացած մանտերիցս բաց էի թողում թղթերս, թարմ մսի հոտը քիթս առավ։ Ծանր մարմինը վազելով ու հևալով մոտեցավ հսկա ստվերին ու ձեռքերից սկսեց լափել փափուկ կտորները։ 
 Անտառից դուրս եկա, ուժասպառ, մոտակա քարանձավից սողացող նվազ լույսին հետևելով, մի կերպ հասա մուտքի մոտ։
 - Ռո՞բ, - զոռով կողերս սեղմելով օդը դուրս մղեցի ու ընկա ժայռ հիշեցնող ձեռքերին։
 - Հա, ես եմ, - այլանդակ դեմքին ժպիտի նման մի բան սողաց։
 - Ատում եմ քեզ, գիտե՞ս։
 - Բա ես քեզ, ճիշտ ասա եկե՞լ ես իմ մասին էլի բաներ հայթայթես, որ իմ հաշվին կայացած ռոմանիստ դառնաս։
 - Ինձ ուղարկել են սրա հետևից, - ձեռքս դնում եմ պաղ մետաղին, քաշում է, - մենք ընկերներ ենք, չէ՞։
Ինձ հենում է քարից սարքած անկողին հիշեցնող բարձրությանը։ Ձեռքը մեկնում է կրակին բլթբլթացող գարշահոտ մասսային, քարաձավի մամռոտ պատերին։
 - Մենք ընկերնե՞ր ենք, - հարցնում է։
 - Գիժ, գժի մեկը։ Ոտքերիս նայե՞լ ես։ Կարո՞ղ է գիտես հանուն Հելի եմ եկել այստեղ հասել։
 - Անունդ կասե՞ս։
 - Ուոլ․․․
 - Իսկական։
 - Մարի։
Թելով վզից կախած Դրաուպնիրը հանում է․
 - Ժպտա, հիմա ծիտիկ կթռչի․․․

 Աչքերս բացում եմ, սենյակում ոչ ոք չկա։ Պատուհանը բաց է ու գոգին իմ թղթեն են քարի տակ դրված։
"Ես գիտեմ, ոչ ոք երբեք չի վերադառնում հենց այպես, ու դու միշտ դողալու ես դեղին շլյապա տեսնելուց, բայց դու չես ապրել սառը քարանձավում, դու չգիտես ինչ է իսկական մենությունը։"

 Վերցնում եմ թղթերս ու վերջին էջին գրում.
 "Զարթնեցի, ու թմրած ձեռքս կրծքիս տանելով շոշափեցի Դրաուպնիրը։ Պատուհանին Ռոբի թողած գրությունն էր 
Կահնդիպենք դժոխքում, Հադեսի թաղամաս՝ Գեհենի փողոց։ Պողպատյա կոշիկներ կպատվիրես, քաշը տաս կիլոյից պակաս չլինի։
 Ինչպես միշտ հավատացի։"

----------

Alphaone (24.08.2017), boooooooom (02.09.2017), GriFFin (25.08.2017), ivy (26.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.08.2017), Sambitbaba (29.08.2017), Վոլտերա (25.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Վսյո, թիըր մի ըփարթ  :LOL: 

Հայերեն տեքստ․․․

----------


## Alphaone

> Վսյո, թիըր մի ըփարթ 
> 
> Հայերեն տեքստ․․․


Մարիի սկիզբն էնքան լավն էր, միանգամից էդ Ռոբին համ ահավոր սիրեցի, համ էլ իմ միջավայրուրմ լիներ՝ կսպանեի: Այվիի հատվածը ահագին սահուն կարդացի, բայց դիալոգները մի տեսակ սկզբում արհեստական թվացին՝ երևի կտրուկ դիալոգի անցնելու պատճառով, չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում ա:
Լիզի հատվածը հեչ խմբագրած չէր  :LOL: , բայց տանում էր: Էնտեղից մի բան եմ ուզում առանձնացնել. «Գետի ձայնը նման էր միլիոնավոր շշուկների»: Ծանոթ ա, ոնց որ իմ ներսում մի տեղ ծնվել ա էս զգացողությունը, բայց երբեք չեմ ձևակերպել: 
Ընդհանուր ամենահավեսն էն էր, որ իրականում իրար ձուլված չէր պատվածքը, բնավորությունը փոխում էր ու հենց դրանով էր ինձ համար հետաքրքիր:

----------

Glück (28.08.2017), LisBeth (25.08.2017), Վոլտերա (25.08.2017)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինձ ամենաշատը ivy-ի մասը դուր եկավ, սենց կոնկրետ վերցրել ու հավես ընթացք էր տվել՝ վերջում էլ լայն տեղ էր տվել հաջորդի համար։ Սկիզբը լավն էր, վերջը մի տեսակ չէր կպնում մնացածին, չնայած LisBeth-ի ուզածն էլ երևի էդ էր:

----------

Glück (28.08.2017), GriFFin (25.08.2017), Աթեիստ (25.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (25.08.2017), Վոլտերա (25.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մարիի սկիզբն էնքան լավն էր, միանգամից էդ Ռոբին համ ահավոր սիրեցի, համ էլ իմ միջավայրուրմ լիներ՝ կսպանեի: Այվիի հատվածը ահագին սահուն կարդացի, բայց դիալոգները մի տեսակ սկզբում արհեստական թվացին՝ երևի կտրուկ դիալոգի անցնելու պատճառով, չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում ա:
> *Լիզի հատվածը հեչ խմբագրած չէր* , բայց տանում էր: Էնտեղից մի բան եմ ուզում առանձնացնել. «Գետի ձայնը նման էր միլիոնավոր շշուկների»: Ծանոթ ա, ոնց որ իմ ներսում մի տեղ ծնվել ա էս զգացողությունը, բայց երբեք չեմ ձևակերպել: 
> Ընդհանուր ամենահավեսն էն էր, որ իրականում իրար ձուլված չէր պատվածքը, բնավորությունը փոխում էր ու հենց դրանով էր ինձ համար հետաքրքիր:


Ալֆ կասես ո՞ր մասերը։

----------


## LisBeth

Մի հատ սենց հարց, ընդհանուր հասկանալի՞ էր։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի հատ սենց հարց, ընդհանուր հասկանալի՞ էր։


Լիզ ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ էր պառավը պատվիրում ոչ մի դեպքում չհայտնել իսկական անունը:

Մեկ էլ՝ վերջում պատուհանին գրություն թողնելու համար փաստորեն Ռոբը դո՞ւրս էր եկել էնտեղից, որտեղից, ըստ պառավի, դեռ ոչ ոք չէր վերադարձել:

----------

GriFFin (25.08.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Լիզի հատվածը ամենակենդանին ու դինամիկն էր, թեև անփույթ էր գրված։ Ափսոս վերջացավ ստանդարտ՝ երազ կամ նման մի բան։
Դեպի "չգիտեմ ուր" ճանապարհի հատվածը հիշեցրեց Ալիսի սովետական  մուլտը, երբ սև թագուհու հետ հանդիպում է առաջին անգամ ու քայլում են։

----------


## GriFFin

Ես, ճիշտն ասած չընկալեցի, որ հենց էդ կատարվելիքը երազ էր։ Պարզապես արթնացավ նույն տեղում ինչ սկսել էր։ Ինձ ինչ որ կայֆ անիմեի էֆֆեկտ տվեց Լիզբեթինը, բայց ընդհանուր ամենաշատը հավանեցի ivy-ինը։ Ավելի շուտ հավանեցի էն թե ինքը ոնց ա Վոլտերայի գրածը շարունակել ու սենց հավես ներկայացրել։ Վոլտերայի գրելաոճը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ուժաստիկ էի սպասում` արյունով ու ածելիներով լի)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

Վոլտերա (25.08.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես, ճիշտն ասած չընկալեցի, որ հենց էդ կատարվելիքը երազ էր։ Պարզապես արթնացավ նույն տեղում ինչ սկսել էր։ Ինձ ինչ որ կայֆ անիմեի էֆֆեկտ տվեց Լիզբեթինը, բայց ընդհանուր ամենաշատը հավանեցի ivy-ինը։ Ավելի շուտ հավանեցի էն թե ինքը ոնց ա Վոլտերայի գրածը շարունակել ու սենց հավես ներկայացրել։ Վոլտերայի գրելաոճը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ուժաստիկ էի սպասում` արյունով ու ածելիներով լի)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ներշնչանք կամ երազ, կամ բանականության խաղեր․ ամեն դեպքում՝ տպավորություն էր, որ Ռոբի հերթական տրյուկն էր։ Եսիմ, ավելի հետաքրքիր ավարտ էի սպասում։

----------


## GriFFin

> Ներշնչանք կամ երազ, կամ բանականության խաղեր․ ամեն դեպքում՝ տպավորություն էր, որ Ռոբի հերթական տրյուկն էր։ Եսիմ, ավելի հետաքրքիր ավարտ էի սպասում։


Հա, էդ ի նկատի ունեմ։ Իմ համար ավելի շատ "բանականության խաղեր" էր, քան երազ ։))  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ էր պառավը պատվիրում ոչ մի դեպքում չհայտնել իսկական անունը:
> 
> Մեկ էլ՝ վերջում պատուհանին գրություն թողնելու համար փաստորեն Ռոբը դո՞ւրս էր եկել էնտեղից, որտեղից, ըստ պառավի, դեռ ոչ ոք չէր վերադարձել:


Դե ինչպես պատմում ա առասպելը իսկական անունն իմանալուց հետո պետք ա եփեր ուտեր, կամ առանց եփելու ուտեր: Որպիսի էս պահը հասկանալի լինի մի հատ պետք ա պարզ լինի թե ով էր Ռոբը? Էս որպես հուշում. Իսկ այնտեղից որտեղից վերադարձ չկա սովորաբար կարա լինի ասենք ինչ որ մոգական իրի շնորհիվ: Դրա համար Ռոբը վզից հանեց դրաուպնիրը: Սրա հետևում էլ մի սիրուն առասպել կա: Ինչ ասեմ էլ? Դրա համար էր էդ իրը տենց պետք Հելհեյմի թագուհուն: Սենց մի բան)

----------

Sambitbaba (29.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզի հատվածը ամենակենդանին ու դինամիկն էր, թեև անփույթ էր գրված։ Ափսոս վերջացավ ստանդարտ՝ երազ կամ նման մի բան։
> Դեպի "չգիտեմ ուր" ճանապարհի հատվածը հիշեցրեց Ալիսի սովետական  մուլտը, երբ սև թագուհու հետ հանդիպում է առաջին անգամ ու քայլում են։


Վերջաբանը ստանդարտ երազ չէր: Իրան վերադարձրել էի ավելի բարձր շերտեր, Միդգարդ)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հա, էդ ի նկատի ունեմ։ Իմ համար ավելի շատ "բանականության խաղեր" էր, քան երազ ։))  
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Դե եթե իրականության տեսանկյունից նայենք երևի ավելի շատ պսիխոզ կամ տենց մի խանգարում: Բայց կարանք նաև ենթադրենք որ այդ ամենը տեղի էր ունեցել)

----------

boooooooom (02.09.2017), GriFFin (25.08.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ կասես ո՞ր մասերը։


Լիզ, ընդհանուր կարդալուց վրիպակներ էին աչքովս ընկնում(ոնց որ ես գրած լինեի  :LOL: ), դրա համար խմբագրած չլինելու զգացողություն էր, մի հատ էլ կարդամ, կենտրոնանամ էդ մասերի վրա ))

Հետո ավելացված՝
 Լիզ,  ինչ հպանցիկ նկատեցի, ընդգծեցի, քեզ մոտ վրիպակներ առաջ չեմ նկատել, դրա համար թվաց խմբագրած չի, բայց կարող ա ուղղակի որ հերթով գրածներդ ավելի եմ սիրում, սկսում եմ ավելի կենտրոնացած կարդալ, արդեն նկատում եմ  :Smile: 




> - Իսկ ես Ռոբին դեռ կտեսնե՞մ, - որոշեցի կասկածներս փարատեմ։
>  - Ամեն ինչ քեզնից է կախված։ Դու այդ ասա, աղջիկ, ինչո՞ւ ես ուսերդ բացել, - Միաձակիի նկարած պառավի նման խորամանկ ժպտաց։
>  - Ռոբը ասեց․․․
>  - Ախ, Ռոբը ասե՞ց, ինչպես մինչ այդ երբեք չէր խաբել։ Երևում է այստեղից ներքև ոտք դրած չկաս, - շլյապան ծերից սկսեց մոխրանալ, - ուզո՞ւմ ես քեզ մի պատմություն պատմեմ, որ ճամփադ հեշտ անցնի, դեռ երկար ենք քայլելու։
>   Նայեց կեդերիս ու գլուխը տարուբերեց։
>  - Հա, - ասեցի խանդավառ, - բայց մի պայմանով, եթե հավանեմ, *թույլ կտաք ինձ գրի առնել*։ (մտածում եմ, եթե մի հատ էլ կարդայիր, կգրեիր ինձ թույլ կտաք[/COLOR])
>  Ասես անդունդի խորքից կամաց լսելի դառավ ջրի ձայնը։ Հորիզոնում *նշմարվեց* լեռնաշղթայի գագաթ*ներ*ը։ 
>  - Այստեղ գետ է* հեսո՞ւմ*, ի՞նչ է, - նայեցի կնոջ դեմքին, որի դեպի ինձ արված մասը ասես երիտասարդանում էր։
>  Երբ գլուխը ամբողջովին դեպի ինձ դարձրեց, սարսռեցի։ Աջ մասում խորը կնճիռներ էին հայտնվել։ Ձեռքի վրա էլ, շագանակագույն պուտեր, այն ձեռքի որ ուսիս էր դրել։
> ...

----------

LisBeth (26.08.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե ինչպես պատմում ա առասպելը իսկական անունն իմանալուց հետո պետք ա եփեր ուտեր, կամ առանց եփելու ուտեր: Որպիսի էս պահը հասկանալի լինի մի հատ պետք ա պարզ լինի թե ով էր Ռոբը? Էս որպես հուշում.


Լավ, բայց ինչքան հասկացա Ալֆայի գրառումից Վոլտերայի (ով գրել էր առաջին դեմքով) իսկական անունը Մարի՞ է..
Այսինքն էն անունը, որն ինքն ի վերջո տվեց




> Մարիի սկիզբն էնքան լավն էր, միանգամից էդ Ռոբին համ ահավոր սիրեցի, համ էլ իմ միջավայրուրմ լիներ՝ կսպանեի:






> Իսկ այնտեղից որտեղից վերադարձ չկա սովորաբար կարա լինի ասենք ինչ որ մոգական իրի շնորհիվ: Դրա համար Ռոբը վզից հանեց դրաուպնիրը: Սրա հետևում էլ մի սիրուն առասպել կա: Ինչ ասեմ էլ? Դրա համար էր էդ իրը տենց պետք Հելհեյմի թագուհուն: Սենց մի բան)


Օք, բայց Ռոբի վզից հանած մոգական դրաուպնիրի շնորհիվ ինքը Մարին էնտեղից վերադարձավ:
Բա Ռոբը նախօրո՞ք էր եկել պատուհանին գրություն թողել...

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ
Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ էն, որ ամեն մեկս մեր գրական կոմֆորտ զոնային մինչև վերջ հավատարիմ մնացինք, բայց դրանից երևի թե սկի չտուժեց էլ պատմվածքը: Չնայած եթե կողքից մեկը որպես ամբողջական պատմվածք կարդա, չգիտեմ ինչ կհասկանա դրանից: 
Այվին շատ սահուն էր իմ  սկիզբը իրենը դարձրել, ինձ շատ դուր եկավ իր անցումը, Լիզբեթը լրիվ խորքերն էր տարել ու մի տեսակ փսիխոդելիկություն հաղորդել պատմվածքին: Բայց հավես փորձ էր իրականում, համ էլ իմ շատ սիրելի ստեղծագործողներ Այվիի ու Լիզբեթի հետ պատմվածք ունեցա  :Love: 
Լիզ, բայց ես վաղուց արդեն միայն արյան ու ածելիների մասին չեմ գրում, ափսոս որ էդ հեչ չի զգացվում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (27.08.2017), GriFFin (25.08.2017), LisBeth (26.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.08.2017), Sambitbaba (29.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ, բայց ես վաղուց արդեն միայն արյան ու ածելիների մասին չեմ գրում, ափսոս որ էդ հեչ չի զգացվում


Չզգացվելու ու ափսոսի պահ չի, ես էդ գրածներդ սիրում էի։  :Jpit:  Թե չէ զգացվում ա։

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

Վոլտերա (25.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լավ, բայց ինչքան հասկացա Ալֆայի գրառումից Վոլտերայի (ով գրել էր առաջին դեմքով) իսկական անունը Մարի՞ է..
> Այսինքն էն անունը, որն ինքն ի վերջո տվեց
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Օք, բայց Ռոբի վզից հանած մոգական դրաուպնիրի շնորհիվ ինքը Մարին էնտեղից վերադարձավ:
> Բա Ռոբը նախօրո՞ք էր եկել պատուհանին գրություն թողել...


Չէ, քանի որ Մարին գիտակից վիճակում չէր, ինքը երկու տող գրելու ժամանակ ուներ կարծում եմ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբ տեսա "Վոլտերայի, ivy-ի և LisBeth-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը", - էնքան հետաքրքրվեցի, որ երկու օր ստիպել եմ ինձ չկարդալ, մինչև գլուխս ազատվի ճամփորդութանս տպավորություններից, որովհետև համոզված էի, որ թույն պատմվածք է լինելու: Չսխալվեցի:
Ու սպանեք, չեմ կարող ասել, թե երեք մասից որն ավելի դուր եկավ՝ երեքն էլ հիանալի էին:

Մարիշի ներկերը՝ միշտ էլ Մարիշի ներկերն են՝ մառախուղի միջից, մութ ամպերի հետևից կայծկլտացող, շնչող աստղեր: Խելքս գնում է, երբ դրա հետ մեկտեղ տեսնում եմ նրա զարգացումը: Իր ամենափոքր հատվածով թե Այվիին, թե Լիզին լիքը հնարավորություններ տվեց անսահմանափակվելու... Նույնիսկ մի պահ նախանձեցի իրենց...
Այվիի համար վախեցա... ո՞նց է իր բարի ռեալիզմով դուրս պրծնելու այս երկուսի սմուռ մտքերի տակից... Հմ, վարպետությամբ: Եվ հիանալի դիալոգով համ հոյակապ հենարան եղավ Լիզին, համ էլ այնքան լավ կապեց սկիզբն ու վերջն իրար, որ ասես երեքով հավաքվել, նստել մի սենյակում ու միասին էին գրել:
Բայց ամենից շատ ուրախացրեց ինձ Լիզը: Այ, այսպիսի Լիզ եմ ուզում միշտ տեսնել. ուրախ, հումորով, գաղափարներ ոչ թե հերքող, այլ սփռող՝ արեք ինչ կուզեք դրանց հետ... Ու նաև ինքնավստահ ու հեգնող: Հա, կարելի էր հազար ու մի ավարտ ընտրել, բայց ինչ Լիզն ընտրեց, դա էլ հիանալի ավարտ է այս պատմության համար: Ուղղակի ինձ թվում է, որ Լիզը հերոսների մասին ավելի շատ բան գիտեր ու համարում էր, որ ընթերցողներն էլ այդ ամենը գիտեն. հաշվի չառավ, որ կարող են նաև չգիտենալ: Դա էր երևի պատճառը, որ ոմանց համար ինչ-որ թերի տեղեր մնացին:

Մի խոսքով, շատը ապրեք երեքդ էլ: Գրել եք մի մարդու պատմվածք: Շատ ուրախ կլինեի ձեր եռյակի նոր գործեր կարդալ: Գրկում եմ ձեզ պինդ: :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

boooooooom (02.09.2017), Աթեիստ (30.08.2017), Վոլտերա (31.08.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ Վոլտերայի ձեռագիրը պահպանվել ա, ոնց որ շարունակությունն էլ ինքը գրած լիներ` այ էդքան համահունչ էիք իր հետ: :Hands Up:  Ասեմ ավելին` ամենամեղմն ու պուպուշը իր հատվածն էր` իսկական ուժաստիկը սկսվում էրԱյվիի մոտ, բազմապատկվում ԼիզԲեթի մոտ: :Jpit: 
ԼիզԲեթի առաջին մասերը` երբ դեղին գլխարկով տատիկի հետ էր քայլում ու երկուսով փոխակերպվում էին` Ходячий замок անիմեն էին հիշացնում:
Ապրեք, լավն էր: :Good:

----------

